# My AK is Seriously Ticking me Off



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so my AK seems to like giving me all kinds of surprises. The first surprise was pulling it out and noticing to my horror that the inside of the barrel appeared to be an ice blue color. Ok, no problem, let's clean it up.

I break the rifle down to clean it up and notice there are huge deposits of orange/brown goop inside. My first thought is cosmoline. Apparently that isn't the case. Not the right consistancy or smell, nor is the color correct really. I've had enough cosmoline on my hands in the past two months to know what it looks and smells like from a mile away. 

I thought maybe rust. There's no damage to anything inside and the goop was only inside. It hasn't been exposed to any moisture I know of, but it could be a possiblity. But goopy rust? 

The only issue I really saw inside the gun was that the bolt itself seems to have changed color, it turned a brownish color, which is probably rust. I think I got most of it off.

So what do you guys think? I tried to take pictures, but you can't see it in them. It was pretty much like an orange/brown grease inside. No clue where it came from or what it is. Any thoughts? Most of it is gone now, but I'm curious. It was right outside the chamber, all over the bolt face especially, and appeared to be splattered in some other areas of the inside. I'm lost on this one.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is this a new (or new to you) gun? The rusty colored goopy stuff might be some kind of assembly/storage grease but not necessarily cosmoline. Was the goopy stuff gritty? If there's no grit in there, I would assume its some kind of lubrication and not necessarily indicative of damage. 

In any case, if you can't see any damage to the parts (pitting, scaling, etc.) after you clean them up, you should be ok after you give it a good thorough cleaning and lube.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sucklead,
Is this a rifle you've shot before? If so, were you using Wolf ammo? The reason I ask is that the purple/pink laquer that they use to seal the primers and neck area gets everywhere and looks funny when you don't know where it came from.

If you haven't shot it before, then I'd say that it's probably some sort of lubricant. I do know that one time I put some Remington brand lube on a rifle and put it away for a long time, and when I pulled it out of the back of the safe one day, it had all congealed into a goopy mess. It was harder to get that crap off than it was to get carbon off. 

As for if you have shot it, I noticed that after I shot my AK for the first time, after having just cleaned all the goop out of it really well, that more goop was finding its way out due to firing, keep that in mind as well.


Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Aliens? :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The aliens are coming and have infected our firearms with the creeping crud as a first strike.

Hopefully the Channelers in Sedona will be able to stop them.

:numbchuck: :anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol: :numbchuck:

Please let us know what it turns out to be. :smt083


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

TOF said:


> The aliens are coming and have infected our firearms with the creeping crud as a first strike.
> 
> Hopefully the Channelers in Sedona will be able to stop them.
> 
> ...


Love it!!!!

Is this creeping crud kind of like the Blob Horror movies in the late 60's early 70's????:anim_lol:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My poor AK sure does have the creeping crud! LOL!

No, I've had the gun probably about six to nine months now, it's been out on the range about five times. The last time I took it to the range is when I noticed the ice blue color in the barrel, but I shot it anyway. It came back slightly. After cleaning it last night it looks ok.

There wasn't any damage to anything in the gun except the discoloration of the bolt itself, it turned a weird brown shade which I worried might be from rust because I have found that same color under rusty barrels at work. 

The gun is completely cleaned out now, I used the CLP for the first time and it seems to have prettied it right back up.

Ammo I've used to date: I started with Wolf Military Classic and occassionally use some Hot Shot I got out of a tin I bought. I usually clean the gun upon returning home from the range, but didn't the last two times.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I just don't know then SuckLead... I'd say it might be some corrosive ammo perhaps? Who knows, that's just weird if it's "goopy".

Anyways, here's a pic of my new AK Princess.










Took me a week of cleaning to get all the Cosmoline out of her.

Zhur


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah what is that blue powdery stuff? I noticed it too, it collects mostly on the inside of the compensator. I figure it must be from the ammo, but I never see it on my SKSs.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

USAFgsm said:


> Yeah what is that blue powdery stuff? I noticed it too, it collects mostly on the inside of the compensator. I figure it must be from the ammo, but I never see it on my SKSs.


I don't know, but I'm sure glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That Wolf ammo will sometimes leave some crap behind due to the crap on the cases.

Who made yours Zhur? I have a Yugo that looks a lot like that except it has the Chromed bolt and the furniture up front is poly. sure love poling holes in stuff with it.


----------

